# Moving to Spain



## JTHIRKS (11 mo ago)

Hi all, wondering if anyone could shed some light on the below.
we currently own an apartment near to torrevieja and use this to holiday frequently, we know a lot of people around the villa martin area of Spain ie friends and family who have taken the leap and relocated here permanently and have decided we would like to do this ourselves after spending a lot of time out there for a slower pace better quality of life. question one is we have a 3 year old and not sure on the schooling system, or healthcare. 
we will be going down the route of the non lucrative visa and have enough money to live off and income from buy to let’s to survive and live a comfortable lifestyle. our intention is to continue my partners private healthcare with BUPA but open to suggestions if they do not offer the best service or are a rip off. 
question 2 is we are in the process of buying a piece of rural land close to sax for tranquility, beautiful views and a project to keep us busy whilst in spain, this is 15;000m2.
giving us a maximum build up to 300m2 ideally we would like to build ourselves 2 - 3 log cabins with a pool to enjoy with family with the potential of renting these out for extra income when not in use by ourselves. 
would this be allowed? Also is log cabins allowed as you don’t see many timber structures? However would prefer timber structures as this is something we could do ourselves being a tradesmen. 
furthermore we have made contact with architects out in Spain who all seem to want extortionate prices to put together drawings ( which would be our design and submit these for approval ) coming back in the region of 30k which compared to the uk seems a little lumpy.
we have also heard stories of people just building what they like as it’s in the mountains, and going unnoticed, with the worst case scenario getting a fine which in most cases is cheaper then the legal procedure. 
anyone on here have better experience in this field who can advise?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You are proposing quite a significant lifestyle change given you are a young family. I think it's a bit of a myth that the quality of life is better in Spain. Sure we have more sun but the summer heatwaves ( 39 degrees last summer one day in Torrevieja) are actually quite scary. The only real advantage might be that income from UK will make the cost of living cheaper. Villa Martin is essentially a foreigner's Spain. It is pleasant enough but there are many pensioners there and it is not very Spanish compared with Torrevieja town. There is a private international school though which you might want for your daughter. Being a parent myself who has a child in a Spanish secondary I really wouldn't recommend it unless you are prepared to fully immerse yourself in the language and culture. Many of the UK children around Torrevieja struggle in the schools even when starting at primary as their parents often remain locked into their cultural bubbles. My son is the only UK national in his schools, many arrive but simply leave as the parents can not provide the support that is needed and expected in Spanish schools. The ones I have met either return to UK or slouch around the urbanizations baby sitting or pool cleaning. 
As for buying land and building- it is again a big project which would be better considered after a couple of years of living in Spain when you are less reliant on people to help and advise you.


----------



## JTHIRKS (11 mo ago)

Good morning Kaipa, thanks for your reply and detailed response which is very much agreed with and valued. 
we have considered all the above and know exactly what you mean with the villa Martin bubble which is not why we are coming, when we are out 4 times a year we try to avoid it as it is like little England and is not what we are seeking. 
however it is nice to have people we know out in Spain and can choose to go for dinner with etc etc as opposed to being totally alone. 
when we are out we spend a lot of our time in more Spanish towns trying to submerge ourselves into the slower pace Spanish lifestyle, and be forced to speak the native language rather then the rat race back home. we could wait another 15 years until we are 50 but why if we are in a position to try this now? also I might add we are not selling our home back in the uk simply renting it out so worse case scenario we could just come back home but at least we would have sampled and tried this. 
The schooling and future prospects for our little one is obviously our primary concern here, however again worst case scenario at this age ( 3 ) is a good time to attempt this as he will speak 2 languages if all fails. 
The land is a separate project to keep myself busy and ( Big project ) has my name all over as this is what I do back home for a living, I appreciate the process is different over in Spain which already im learning more about everyday. 
I guess in effect what im asking for is any advice on the schooling and if there is any recommendations on schools, 
private healthcare costs and who are the best? 
procedures on building timber structures on your own land, procedures of renting these out ie tourism license, 
recommendations on architects who are not looking to make 6 months salary on producing some simple plans and submitting these for approval. 
Thanks


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As your child is 3 he wont start primary until 6 in the state schools. Nurseries are private. Obviously if you are wanting him to speak Spanish starting in a state school is fine. El limonar school is the private international school in Villamartin if you prefer something bilingual with a UK currículum. Fees are less than UK private schools but that is something you dont need to worry about for a few years. 
Your potentially biggest immediate problem is driving licence. If you presently hold a uk licence you cant exchange that and have to do a spanish test. You can do the theory in English but the practical is in Spanish so you will perhaps need to start learning now if you wish to keep driving.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> As your child is 3 he wont start primary until 6 in the state schools. Nurseries are private.


In my area, there are _escuelas infantiles _ attached to the primary schools. They are free, & start at age 2.


----------



## JTHIRKS (11 mo ago)

Thanks Kaipa.

xabiaxica yes somebody we know has a 4 year old girl they are english who goes to a school in San Miguel, not sure what it is called but I believe this is free. so this could be what you are referring to, which is handy to know.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with Kaipa about waiting a couple of years before embarking on a building project, and I certainly wouldn’t risk doing it without the proper permission. You are more likely these days to be told to pull it down than get a fine. Also check the frequency of wildfires in the area before building anything made of wood!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I agree with Kaipa about waiting a couple of years before embarking on a building project, and I certainly wouldn’t risk doing it without the proper permission. You are more likely these days to be told to pull it down than get a fine. Also check the frequency of wildfires in the area before building anything made of wood!


And termites


----------



## JTHIRKS (11 mo ago)

I have to be honest I think it would be silly not to take the proper legal routes, but thought I would mention what I have heard from people already living in the country, I know of 2 people who brought land in albeterra and put mobile homes on which they are still renting out now, these are not legal sites however this was 20 years ago when they took this approach, and also I think they are classed as temporary structures although the pool and pool house etc is not. 
I believe wood is not used because of the sun destroys it very quickly so would need treating monthly, meaning high maintenance. with concrete you do not get this problem and also helps keep habitats cool as opposed to timber. 
but wondered if it could be done and cladded in a fibre cement cladding maybe for low maintenance, so if anybody has used or seen this method please comment on the thread. 

Also whilst I value other peoples opinions, im after people who have actually used the schooling system, private healthcare and been in this situation, or brought land and built on it or used timber structures in Spain, or has an architect they would recommend.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

My daughters, now adult, were in the Spanish school system from the ages of 4 & 7.


----------



## JTHIRKS (11 mo ago)

Xabiaxica, great how was it? any issues?
my wife has a half sister who was born in Spain, went to school in albeterra but her dad mentioned she was picked on a little for being different ie Parents English. 
what about prospects? what did they go on to do after leaving school if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You have a long time until your child is really affected by school so I wouldn't worry too much as its impossible to tell how they will be turn out academically. The one thing I would say is that without any Spanish your child's education will be something that exists outside of your control to some degree. You wont be able to help with homework or teach them to prepare for exams etc.For Spanish parents this is something of their responsibility as homework and exams start in primary school. Overall schools are good ( around Torrevieja) but Brits and Scandanavians seem to prefer the bilingual schools which arent too expensive.


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

JTHIRKS said:


> I have to be honest I think it would be silly not to take the proper legal routes, but thought I would mention what I have heard from people already living in the country, I know of 2 people who brought land in albeterra and put mobile homes on which they are still renting out now, these are not legal sites however this was 20 years ago when they took this approach, and also I think they are classed as temporary structures although the pool and pool house etc is not.
> I believe wood is not used because of the sun destroys it very quickly so would need treating monthly, meaning high maintenance. with concrete you do not get this problem and also helps keep habitats cool as opposed to timber.
> but wondered if it could be done and cladded in a fibre cement cladding maybe for low maintenance, so if anybody has used or seen this method please comment on the thread.
> 
> Also whilst I value other peoples opinions, im after people who have actually used the schooling system, private healthcare and been in this situation, or brought land and built on it or used timber structures in Spain, or has an architect they would recommend.


We have started the process to buy a property on rural land. During discussion with lawyer he told us it is illegal to build on rural land; the extensions to the house were done over 30 years ago and so can be allowed to stand. He has said nowadays, one cannot build anything on the land or one will be forced to take it down. (as it is classed rural) That is OK as it is a beautiful place and I agree totally with NOT building on rural land.


----------

